# Galvanischer Fehler in der Leitung



## Flipbo219 (8. Februar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen
Heute morgen ist bei mir Internet und Telefon ausgefallen. 
Der nette Kollege in der Telekom-Hotline hat mir nur mitgeteilt, dass es sich um einen galvanischen Fehler in der Leitung handelt und morgen ein Techniker kommt.
Jetzt die Frage, da ich keine vernünftige Erklärung finde, was ist das?
Viele Grüße 
Philipp


----------



## Körschgen (8. Februar 2016)

Da wird wohl irgendwo ein Fehler in einem Isolator sein oder ähnliches.
Wenn du dich informieren möchtest, dann schau mal nach "Netzwerkisolatoren" und "galvanischer Trennung".

Betrifft der Ausfall nur dich oder ist es eine allgemeine Störung?

Gruß


----------



## D0pefish (8. Februar 2016)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galvanische_Trennung

Elektronen die dort sind wo sie nicht hingehören oder sich nicht dort befinden wo sie hingehören ^^


----------



## Flipbo219 (8. Februar 2016)

Alles klar Danke. 
Das hat mir der Kollege leider nicht gesagt. Ich wollte später wenn meine Nachbarn zu Hause sind mal fragen gehen ob die auch Probleme haben. Die sind auch bei der Telekom.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Februar 2016)

Naja, bei Datenleitungen ist da meistens ein Kurzschluß

mit anderen datenführenden Leitungen gemeint


----------



## mrfloppy (9. Februar 2016)

Der TE hat keine Ahnung und man erklärt ihm hier was von netzwerkisolatoren!?! Die Aussage soll lediglich heißen das die wiederstandsmessung schlecht bis sehr schlecht ist! Muss nichtmal ein direkter Kurzschluss sein .


----------



## Flipbo219 (9. Februar 2016)

Also der Techniker war heute da (zu seinem Termin zwischen 14-20 Uhr ) und scheinbar hatten sich mehrere Verbindungen im Verteilerkasten ein paar Straßen weiter gelöst. Das Problem ist also behoben.  Merke also: Galvanischer Fehler bei der Telekom = Kabel ab


----------



## mrfloppy (9. Februar 2016)

Nicht richtig . Galvanischer Fehler kann vieles sein und heißt nicht zwingend Kabel ab. Und galvanischer Fehler muss auch nicht zwingend an der Telekom liegen. Ein galvanischer Fehler kann auch an der Leitung im Haus vorliegen und das ist Eigentum des Hausbesitzers . [emoji6]

In deinem Fall war es ein gelöstes Kabel Sodas die Leitung "galvanisch" nichtmehr bis zu dir durch ging


----------



## Flipbo219 (9. Februar 2016)

Das ist mir klar...
Aber Danke nochmal an alle!


----------

